# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Zenuwachtig

## lampekap

De laatste tijd ben ik zo vreselijk nerveus slaap er slecht van het is alleen maar druk in mijn hoofd het is ongeveer 4 weken geleden begonnen toen we terug kwamen van vakantie zag ontzettend tegen de vakantie op en de lange reis wat hellaas ook vreselijk was ,met 3 kinderen op de achterbank en een caravan er achter was dan ook heel blij toen we weer thuis waren dan zou je zeggen dan is de rust weer terug gekeerd maar nee dus, kreeg duizelingen en werd dus heel neveus op een gegeven moment ging het weer redelijk goed kon weer goed slapen en was ook niet meer nerveus. Nou hebben we dus zaterdag 26 aug onze pup golden retriever opgehaald van 7 weken en nou begint het weer van voren af aan kan er nog niet echt van genieten en ben er super druk mee dat is opzich niet erg maar ik voel mij gewoon niet goed heeft iemand hier ook ervaring mee en mischien tips om wat rustiger te worden :Frown:

----------


## Nora

Wat maakt jouw nerveus? Bij is het namenlijk als het chaotisch wordt. Dat is vaak als ik meer dingen tegelijk moet doen. Daarom probeer struktuur in de dag te brengen bij en met mijn twee kinderen. Dat gaat aardig goed. Als ik jouwn leventje bekijk, heb je het druk met van alles, je kinderen en de pup. Heb je rustmomenten op een dag?

Groetjes,
Nora

----------


## Nora

Hoi lampekap,

Hoe gaat het nu met je? Ben je al wat minder nerveus?

----------


## Luuss0404

Voorkomen is beter dan genezen
Wanneer je zenuwstelsel langere tijd (te) zwaar wordt belast ̵ bijvoorbeeld door een toegenomen verantwoordelijkheid, een nieuwe baan of opleiding die eigenlijk te hoog gegrepen is of huwelijksproblemen - ligt het voor de hand om daar iets aan te doen. Toch is dat is vaak makkelijker gezegd dan gedaan. Sommige dingen komen nu eenmaal op je pad, of je het wil of niet. Toch zijn er verschillende factoren die je wél zelf in de hand hebt. Krijg je de kans om promotie te maken? Dan is het heel menselijk dat je als eerste naar de aantrekkelijke kanten kijkt. Een hoger salaris en meer aanzien, bijvoorbeeld. Maar vraag jezelf ook eens af of je de zwaardere verantwoordelijkheid ook aan kan? Of moet je voortdurend op je tenen lopen om jezelf waar te maken? Belangrijk is om je eigen grenzen te leren kennen en te luisteren naar je lichaam (en nee te durven zeggen!). Daarmee kun je veel vormen van nervositeit waarschijnlijk makkelijk voorkomen.

Het kan ook heel goed zijn dat je draagkracht is afgenomen. Misschien is je weerstand slecht of neem je structureel te weinig tijd voor rust en ontspanning. Het gevolg is dat je minder goed opgewassen bent tegen spanningen en je reserves afnemen. En dat betekent dat je moet gaan werken aan je algemene, lichamelijke conditie om weer goed opgewassen te zijn tegen periodes van stress en spanning. Voldoende rust, slaap en ontspanning zijn daarbij onontbeerlijk. Maar ook goede voeding hoort daarbij. Je zenuwstelsel kan echter alleen maar goed functioneren als er voldoende brandstof en andere hulpstoffen aanwezig zijn.

Overige tips voor een goede leefwijze
Hierboven heb je al een aantal handvatten gelezen om spanningen te voorkomen. Maar er zijn nog veel meer tips die je kunt opvolgen om de kans op stress en nervositeit te verminderen:
- Krop problemen niet op, maar praat ze uit.
- Vermijd fysieke, psychische en emotionele druk.
- Neem voldoende tijd voor rust en ontspanning.
- Zoek gezelschap van goede vrienden.
- Ga dagelijks de frisse lucht in.
- Verbeter je ademhalingstechniek. Langzaam en diep ademhalen, zorgt voor de toevoer van meer zuurstof in je lichaam. Het resultaat is vaak een rustiger gevoel. Wat je moet doen om op deze manier adem te halen? Leg je hand op je buik en adem diep in. Probeer bij het inademen je hand op je buik weg te drukken. Zo adem je via je buik en kan de zuurstof zijn werk beter doen. Oefen dit dagelijks.
- Neem dagelijks een warm bad met citroenmelisse, lavendel en rozemarijn. Dat werkt heel ontspannend, net als een ontspannende massage.

De rol van voeding
Een sterk zenuwstelsel is erg belangrijk om nervositeit minder kans te geven. Dit stelsel draait onder andere op voldoende brandstof en verschillende hulpstoffen die je via je eten binnenkrijgt. Vooral vitamine B  uit volkoren producten en biergist  is zon belangrijke hulpstof. Maar ook mineralen zijn essentieel. Een tekort aan bijvoorbeeld magnesium maakt je gevoeliger voor allerlei prikkels. Het veroorzaakt nervositeit en kan ook beven, trillen en spierkrampen teweegbrengen. De remedie is duidelijk: voorkom tekorten door goede, gevarieerde voeding. Daarom passen (biologische) groenten, fruit en volkoren producten zeer goed in een verantwoord voedingspatroon. Geraffineerde producten  gemaakt van witmeel  kun je beter zoveel mogelijk vermijden.

Kracht uit de natuur
Wanneer je lichaam en geest uit balans zijn, is het vaak moeilijk om die balans in je eentje te hervinden. Een helpende hand uit de natuur kan dan welkom zijn. Planten als passiebloem, citroenmelisse en valeriaan staan van oudsher bekend om hun rustgevende, kalmerende en ontspannende werking. Ze zijn alledrie terug te vinden in het natuurlijke zelfzorgmiddel Passiflora forte van A.Vogel. Dit middel zorgt ervoor dat je rustiger wordt in je hoofd en biedt je een aangenaam gevoel van ontspanning in periodes van nervositeit. 

Bron http://www.gezondheidsplein.nl/topic...rvositeit.html

----------

